# 55g SA tank - re'scaped and ready for pics....



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

5 x Elodea Densa 
1 x Aponogetum Crispus
10 x Amazon Sword
5 x Twisted Vallisneria
5 x Hygrophylia Polysperma
10 x Mayaca Fluritalis 
5 x Ludwigian Natans
5 x Hydrilla Verticiliata
5 x Echinodorus Latifolious
5 x Rotalla Macrandra
5 x Cabomba Caroliana
5 x Ludwigia Mullerii
5 x Cryptocoryne Wendtii
5 x Straight Vallisneria
10 x Sagittaria Natans
5 x Rotalla Indica 
5 x Bacopa Monnerii 
5 Eleocharis Parvulus (Dwarf Hairgrass)

Most plants mentioned are in this tank, the rest are in a 40 gallon that isn't ready for showing yet.

Open:









Closing up (evening):









Lighting is <1WPG on a cycle as follows:

7am - 12noon ON
12-1pm OFF
1pm-6pm ON
6pm-6.30 OFF
6.30-10.30 ON

This keeps algae at bay pretty efficiently whilst allowing the plants plenty of light.

Obviously a sand substrate, nothing in it by now in regards to nute's - needs enrichment but I haven't got the time to go out and get it. Red Sea Daily Dose is all it gets at the moment actually, I'm out of the other half of the mix but it doesn't seem to matter...

The Rotkeil, chillin'
_Click to see them properly!_









Killin' (pellet hunting)









Frame fillin' (show-off).









Three pretty distinct moods eh! -->  :drooling: :x

Waiting to hear on potential WC Bolivians  Ahem, I'm ahem, also getting some tank raised to go with my male

Shhh.

:thumb:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow! 

Beautiful tank, beautiful severum!

Thanks!


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Blair bud,....good to see your back on the board. I was off fore quit some time ass well but I hope to pick it up again.

The tank looks great like always!!! And the sev,...he is gorgeous!!! What a wonderful strong colored fish Blair!!!

By the way,.....the lighting schedule also stabilizes the CO2 level witch increases plant growth as well. I use the next schedule:

9:00 - 14:00 on
14:00 - 17:00 off
17:00 - 23:00 on
23:00 - 9:00 off


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Very very impressive Blairo! I've never been able to get cabomba to grow in densely enough for my liking, and I wasn't aware that severum would leave it alone!

I'm really impressed, nice tank.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

You know, I swear I already posted a comment here a couple of days ago, about how the tank looks good and it was nice to see that the big Keyhole now has some new little friends.

?!? :-?

Good looking tank Blair. :thumb:


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice looking tank and fish Blair! That rotkeil is really a stud.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Really awesome tank! But it's amazing your rotkeil doesn't eat plants....? :-?

Ted


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Hey thanks everyone,

It was nice to get a chance to get on the forum and actually post something for a change, I've had a crazy time at work recently and it's not going to get any easier until x-mas. So right now my fish tank intermissions are as close as I get mid-week to my Cichlid-addiction  I'm out so much that I pretty much don't see the tank for a few days and then when I do,  it's that much more special - you really notice the plant growth too.

Ruurd it's good to hear from you bro, I will PM you when I get a chance to catch up, it's been a long time no speak! I hope you are well and that the fish are getting on....

Peter - http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopi ... highlight=
You did answer bud - CF was having some issues that evening and as a result I posted three of the same topic  (genius).

Thanks DirtyBlackSocks and Ted - the Sev leaves it all well alone, partially in the training I've given him since I had him, and partially because I got lucky that he's a pretty well behaved fish. You can teach these fish, it just takes a loooooooot of persistence and then one day, just like that, it's sunk in. After a long break in a tank without plants he had clearly forgotten his training - initially he was disturbing the plants quite a bit, but after more training he (very quickly) picked up where we left off and so now all plants are left alone - lest they grow into his little spot (which I always work with him to find where he likes to have clear the most). But that is the secret. Re the density of it - pretty odd but it's probably because I actually have such low level lighting that the internodal growth is so slow it results in shorter gaps and more density. I also frequently pinch the tops to encourage them to bush out more.... :thumb:

Thanks Ed, good to hear from you bud, I hope you are well!

That's all I have time for right now, catch you guys soon!
Blair.


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

This is one of the most amazing looking tanks I have seen. I really wish I could pull of something that looks like this. great work! This is making me want a Rotkeil pretty badly.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks bud!

Why don't you have a crack!? You can't go too wrong, worst case scenario you decide it just isn't for you and your back where you wanted.... I don't know too much about high tech set-ups but when it comes to easy planted aquaria I seem to do ok :lol:. I don't have enough time to maintain high-tech set-ups and when I do get time it's all about relaxation, so my planted tanks have to be self sufficient apart from the once a week 50% WC and occasional prune....

You can do it! Then you can get a Rotkeil and see how persistent you have to be to train the buggers so that they leave it all alone. :lol:

If you want any help just shout! There are some really talented planted tank enthusiasts here who can help you.


----------

